# World's Ugliest Dog



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Not sure how I feel about this as I don't know the details but a lot of these dogs look like their deformities could cause them pain or discomfort, especially that poor pug with the dry eye
She's a bit ruff! Chinese-crested Chihuahua mix wins the World's Ugliest Dog title | Mail Online
I find the ethics of thses sort of things questionable


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

:blink: :blink: :blink: :blink: :yikes:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

every creature deserves love , no matter what they look like , but I agree about the dog with the dry eye , that looked painful 

I did especially like that pic of the guy kissing his dog on the nose though ... that was very sweet and showed a true bond between dog and master


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I've commented, that poor pug, it must be in agony with an eye like that! 

I believe I read somewhere that the hairless chinese crested with it's tongue out, was bred from, shakes head in disbelief. It's won this *competition* before, so of course that's a fabulous reason to breed from him :nono:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I've commented, that poor pug, it must be in agony with an eye like that!
> 
> I believe I read somewhere that the hairless chinese crested with it's tongue out, was bred from, shakes head in disbelief. It's won this *competition* before, so of course that's a fabulous reason to breed from him :nono:


Its a bit like when the Guinness World Records had the fattest pets category, people were trying to cash in on it by making their pets obese (I think they dropped the category after an outcry) I can see a similar thing happening here, with people leaving diseases being left untreated to augment the dogs' appearance. Probably my nasty cynical mind working overtime but I've seen too much of human nature to not think the worst case scenario


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Its a bit like when the Guinness World Records had the fattest pets category, people were trying to cash in on it by making their pets obese (I think they dropped the category after an outcry) I can see a similar thing happening here, with people leaving diseases being left untreated to augment the dogs' appearance. Probably my nasty cynical mind working overtime but I've seen too much of human nature to not think the worst case scenario


I think you're right, unfortunately, and even if it turned out that pug wasn't in any discomfort, to me, it is simply wrong to leave it with an eye in that condition, which looks as though it's incredibly prone to infection  What is wrong with people that they don't even care about the basic health of their dogs??

My comment hasn't come up, submitted it twice, but I don't know if it needs any sort of authorisation from a website moderator type person.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> My comment hasn't come up, submitted it twice, but I don't know if it needs any sort of authorisation from a website moderator type person.


they sometimes take a while to appear, I comment on there quite a lot, especially when they get all rabid about Rotties


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

That poor pugs eye  they obviously haven't been treating it just so they could win some chuffing competition! Didnt even wipe the hair out of his eye  

The crested getting a kiss from his daddy was cute though, and the little whippety dog with one eye....not ugly at all! x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Not sure how I feel about this as I don't know the details but a lot of these dogs look like their deformities could cause them pain or discomfort, especially that poor pug with the dry eye
> She's a bit ruff! Chinese-crested Chihuahua mix wins the World's Ugliest Dog title | Mail Online
> I find the ethics of thses sort of things questionable


i find them intriguing, i bet they have wicked little personalities.

i luvs them all


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

That's like celebrating the ill health of dogs....the pugs eye looks so sore.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:nonod: Those poor dogs especially that pug. Apparently people are actually breeding for dogs to win these competitions now especially chinese crested mixes then totally neglecting their skin care


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Aw that poor poor Pug, looks like he needs the urgent attention of a vet instead of being shown off at a competition!!! I agree tho the pic with the chinese creasted and his owner kissing him is so cute, he doesn't look ugly at all, think he's gorgeous ( and I am talking about the dog and not the owner  )


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

I think it's mean and boardering on creulty - why don't they have an ugliest dog competition where health risks should be ruled out?? My dog looks extreemly ugly after a bath because he goes all skinny and spotty but it's not a health risk, and I'd enter him for a laugh.

But I don't find this funny or amusing :nonod:


----------



## ToxicLove (Jul 1, 2011)

I almost hurled when I saw that poor pug.


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

Looking at the pugs nose it looks like it might have distemper! Can't be sure, even if it doesn't the poor eye. Not a happy doggy.


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

Re:the Pug.
That's just not right, is it?
Surely, someone organising these animal competitions, would have a Vet attending.
Very upsetting.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Faerie Queene said:


> Re:the Pug.
> That's just not right, is it?
> Surely, someone organising these animal competitions, would have a Vet attending.
> Very upsetting.


Its dreadfully sad that there are people in the world who value winning a competition over their dog's health


----------

